# Building my own enclosure. Pics and questions



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

I've decided to build my own enclosures for my T's with the aim of a well presented, consistent area to show of my increasing collection of T's.

It took a while to decide between buying some Exo Terra's or making my own. What finally clinched it is that the Exos tend to scale height with floor space, so while a 30x30x30 would be adequate for most of my Brachy-sized ground dwellers, to get a same-look-and-feel tank with enough floor space for my Pamphobeteus would mean getting one with too much ceiling space.

Anyway, decision made so the next question is what size to make them; The P. Irminia and similar sized arboreals will go in a 8x8x12 enclosures. I think that's a good size for them. For the brachys and similar I'll got for a 16X12X12 enclosure.

So here's some pics of my room with my current shelving and enclosure arrangement (Some red-eyed tree frogs in the big tank). It's tidy enough, but as the collection grows I'll work some Ikea magic in there...










I've built my rig for gluing the perspex;









I've ordered the hinges and hasps, just need to order the perspex, which has to wait for pay day next week, which also means the T collection will grow a bit 

I'll update this as I do more.


----------



## Pookie Bear (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread as I'm considering something very similar 

Where are you getting your perspex from?


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice one mate! 
Good job on the mitre block, now you've done that bit, the rest really isn't that hard. Can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Pookie Bear said:


> I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread as I'm considering something very similar
> 
> Where are you getting your perspex from?


Acrylic Online – Cut to Size Acrylic | Cut to Size Solid Polycarbonate | Polycarbonate is the cheapest I've found. Will update here when it arrives.



Richard77 said:


> Nice one mate!
> Good job on the mitre block, now you've done that bit, the rest really isn't that hard. Can't wait to see the end result!


Hope so  The mitre block took a bit of time, but needed to be right. Luckily I had a chippie mate who let me use his nice tools to build it.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

That block is worth taking the time over. As long as that's accurate the tank will be! :2thumb:



VenomX51 said:


> Acrylic Online – Cut to Size Acrylic | Cut to Size Solid Polycarbonate | Polycarbonate is the cheapest I've found. Will update here when it arrives.
> 
> 
> Hope so  The mitre block took a bit of time, but needed to be right. Luckily I had a chippie mate who let me use his nice tools to build it.


----------



## Pookie Bear (Jun 21, 2011)

VenomX51 said:


> Acrylic Online – Cut to Size Acrylic | Cut to Size Solid Polycarbonate | Polycarbonate is the cheapest I've found. Will update here when it arrives.
> 
> 
> Hope so  The mitre block took a bit of time, but needed to be right. Luckily I had a chippie mate who let me use his nice tools to build it.


That's the same place I've been using to calculate costs! He told me I'd get the same delivery charge no matter how much I order too - so that makes it a bit easier to finance.

Which acrylic glue have you gone with? 

Hope you don't mind the questions, but if you update this thread with any tips and tricks you come across while you work on your enclosures, I'll do the same once I start mine. I drew up my technical diagrams yesterday for three different sizes - sling terrestrial, sling arboreal and juvenile terrestrial


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Pookie Bear said:


> Which acrylic glue have you gone with?


Haven't got any yet. Will head to B&Q at the weekend and see what's available. 

Here's a cheesy vid showing the gluing process:

It's also worth reading Richard77's thorough guide on building an enclosure if you havent' already. It answered most questions I had about the process.


----------



## ZZfan (Feb 22, 2010)

Good luck with the builds. It can be a bit tricky but it's very satisfying to build your own enclosures. 
Nice mitre block too. I've not made one yet but I'm sure it would make the process easier. My only worry (Richard77 can probably advise) is that if the acrylic is butted up against the mdf as you apply the solvent, is there not a danger of the solvent being drawn through the join to the mdf and possibly staining the outside edge of the acrylic?


----------



## My8legsVladimir (Jul 18, 2011)

Is that MDF that you're building from?
If so, migth swell up and go to hell in a handbasket if you do not seal it properly. Doesn't do all that well with water, in my experience. 

Vlad


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

My8legsVladimir said:


> Is that MDF that you're building from?
> If so, migth swell up and go to hell in a handbasket if you do not seal it properly. Doesn't do all that well with water, in my experience.
> 
> Vlad


 
he's not making the viv from mdf  
he's making the thing* that supports the acrylic so it holds at 90 degrees.

*mitre block


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> he's not making the viv from mdf
> he's making the *thing** that supports the acrylic so it holds at 90 degrees.
> 
> **mitre block*



A jig! (or rig as some people may refer to them as):Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

The hasps and hinges have arrived, and I can order the acrylic sheets this week.

The only unsolved question for me is how best to drill the vent holes in the acrylic? I'll order some test pieces to practice on and try a metal drill bit on a low speed setting. Hopefully that should work.
I also need to find a way of drilling nice perpendicular holes, without buying a drill press. There must be some drill guides you can buy to keep a hand drill perpendicular to the surface being drilled? 

Will update again when I start the next stage.


----------



## My8legsVladimir (Jul 18, 2011)

Right you are! 
Silly me. 
Didn't read the OP properly.


----------



## Pookie Bear (Jun 21, 2011)

VenomX51 said:


> The hasps and hinges have arrived, and I can order the acrylic sheets this week.
> 
> The only unsolved question for me is how best to drill the vent holes in the acrylic? I'll order some test pieces to practice on and try a metal drill bit on a low speed setting. Hopefully that should work.
> I also need to find a way of drilling nice perpendicular holes, without buying a drill press. There must be some drill guides you can buy to keep a hand drill perpendicular to the surface being drilled?
> ...


My drill came with a steadying tool tokeep it straight, so there must be something out there to do the job. I have drilled thinner plastic (2mm) and the best way was to do it quickly - the plastic almost melts away from the drill bit. For keeping the holes aligned, considering masking tape marked with a pencil.

I have been back in touch with that website about acrylic sheets. My only concerns relate to their tolerance for accuracy (3mm each way) and the fact that their edges are unpolished unless specifically ordered otherwise. That is likely to increase your costs.

I have been trying to find pre-made acrylic boxes, but it's a nightmare - they're very expensive! Seems that my hopes for a uniform setof enclosures will be a costly one 

How much were your hasps and hinges?


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Pookie Bear said:


> My drill came with a steadying tool tokeep it straight, so there must be something out there to do the job. I have drilled thinner plastic (2mm) and the best way was to do it quickly - the plastic almost melts away from the drill bit. For keeping the holes aligned, considering masking tape marked with a pencil.
> 
> I have been back in touch with that website about acrylic sheets. My only concerns relate to their tolerance for accuracy (3mm each way) and the fact that their edges are unpolished unless specifically ordered otherwise. That is likely to increase your costs.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the site for the acrylic is a bit misleading. But the polished edge option's only a couple of quid more, so not too bad. The tolerance is a bit worrying tbh. 3mm is a big margin when you're dealing with 5mm width sheets.

The hinges and hasps we're £3.50 a set + £3 postage (I got 2 sets for £10 inc.)


EDIT: I've just spoken to a lady at acrylic-online about the cut-to sizs, she said it should be exactly as ordered... I'll be ordering some this week so will let you know how it measures up...


----------



## Pookie Bear (Jun 21, 2011)

VenomX51 said:


> Yeah, the site for the acrylic is a bit misleading. But the polished edge option's only a couple of quid more, so not too bad. The tolerance is a bit worrying tbh. 3mm is a big margin when you're dealing with 5mm width sheets.
> 
> The hinges and hasps we're £3.50 a set + £3 postage (I got 2 sets for £10 inc.)
> 
> ...


I just emailed to ask if polished cuts were more accurate.

Looking forward to hearing your results


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

ZZfan said:


> Good luck with the builds. It can be a bit tricky but it's very satisfying to build your own enclosures.
> Nice mitre block too. I've not made one yet but I'm sure it would make the process easier. My only worry (Richard77 can probably advise) is that if the acrylic is butted up against the mdf as you apply the solvent, is there not a danger of the solvent being drawn through the join to the mdf and possibly staining the outside edge of the acrylic?


I've never had a problem with the solvent running through to the mdf and staining the outside edging. I find the mdf almost absorbs the solvent if there is a little spillage.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Pookie Bear said:


> I just emailed to ask if polished cuts were more accurate.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your results


For me polished edges are a must for the solvent to work well.
Although sometimes the solvent does come apart and needs to be re applied, especially in very humid enclosures, my e murinus enclosure came apart a phew times.


----------



## Pookie Bear (Jun 21, 2011)

Richard77 said:


> For me polished edges are a must for the solvent to work well.
> Although sometimes the solvent does come apart and needs to be re applied, especially in very humid enclosures, my e murinus enclosure came apart a phew times.


From what I've seen, the solvent needs polished edges or else you need to use glue, which is messier and not as aesthetically pleasing. I don't know from experience, yet!


----------



## ZZfan (Feb 22, 2010)

I have made a few enclosures with unpolished edges, and a couple with polished. If you get saw-cut edges you do need to smooth them as much as possible where they will be bonded to another surface, or the solvent will not work well. I used a blunt stanley-knife blade to begin with as this takes off most of the saw grooves, and then sanded them with fine paper. I have had to re-apply solvent on a couple of my tanks too. Diamond polished acrylic is definitely the best if you can get it. The finish is fantastic and you do not get the distortion that flame-polishing can give you. I think the solvent works better on the diamond-polished surfaces too.


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok, so I've just ordered the acrylic from acrylic-online.co.uk to make a 200x200x400 (8"x8"x16") arboreal box.

Top and Bottom - 5mm Clear Acrylic Polished (200mm, 200mm) x 3 (top, bottom and 1 spare for drilling practice...)
Back - 5mm Clear Acrylic Polished (200mm, 400mm) x 1
Sides - 5mm Clear Acrylic Polished (200mm, 390mm) x 2
Front Door - 5mm Clear Acrylic Polished (200mm, 319mm) x 1
Front Bottom Panel - 5mm Clear Acrylic Polished (200mm, 80mm) x 1

Came to £33 inc. £8 delivery.

I need to get some solvent now and that's all the pieces of the puzzle.

Also found out my neighbour has a drill press I can borrow, which will come in handy for drilling the vent holes nice and perpendicular.


----------



## Pookie Bear (Jun 21, 2011)

VenomX51 said:


> Ok, so I've just ordered the acrylic from acrylic-online.co.uk to make a 200x200x400 (8"x8"x16") arboreal box.
> 
> Top and Bottom - 5mm Clear Acrylic Polished (200mm, 200mm) x 3 (top, bottom and 1 spare for drilling practice...)
> Back - 5mm Clear Acrylic Polished (200mm, 400mm) x 1
> ...


Good stuff. Make sure you take plenty of photos - even of any errr....mishaps. I promise not to judge! 

As for ventilation, I watched a video on Youtube by TarantulaGuy1976 (I think that's his name!) and it was about drilling large holes in your enclosure with a hole saw and filling it with a mesh-based insert. Might be worth a look - even for a little advice on working with perspex.


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Pookie Bear said:


> Good stuff. Make sure you take plenty of photos - even of any errr....mishaps. I promise not to judge!
> 
> As for ventilation, I watched a video on Youtube by TarantulaGuy1976 (I think that's his name!) and it was about drilling large holes in your enclosure with a hole saw and filling it with a mesh-based insert. Might be worth a look - even for a little advice on working with perspex.


I did find some aluminium mesh inserts, however they were ~£5 each, which nearly doubled the cost of making a tank. So drilling vent holes ftw!

And I'll definitely take pics of the mishaps


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TENSOL-12...ltDomain_3&hash=item3369b98e8e#ht_1677wt_1336

Or

BOSTIK Tensol 12 Cement Adhesive (500ml) Acrylic 872330 | eBay if you want a bigger bottle.

I just bought me the small one for now.

You paid quite a bit for the acrylic mate. I got enough for a 12 x 8 arboreal and an 8 x 8 cube terrestrial with enough left over to make a couple of smaller enclosures for £25. You should look locally rather than on line. I found on line prices just a bit expensive. Once my acrylic glue comes I'll get some pictures up


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Pookie Bear said:


> Good stuff. Make sure you take plenty of photos - even of any errr....mishaps. I promise not to judge!
> 
> As for ventilation, I watched a video on Youtube by TarantulaGuy1976 (I think that's his name!) and it was about drilling large holes in your enclosure with a hole saw and filling it with a mesh-based insert. Might be worth a look - even for a little advice on working with perspex.


I reckon drilling is the way forwards, the cost of the hole saws are a bit pricey and if you're drilling you can do nifty patterns if it takes your fancy. Also, the working with perspex is easy enough. As long as you sand the saw marks flat the glue should work no problem. I reckon some 600 grit wet and dry with a sanding block should keep you grand :2thumb:


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the link. Will go for that if my B&Q trip doesn't pan out (Homebase=useless)

The acrylic wasn't too bad I thought. I tried a place I found in Cambridge and they were about the £30 mark without postage. The cost is for cut to size with polished edges; May have been a bit cheaper if I brought a single sheet and found a way to cut it myself.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

VenomX51 said:


> Thanks for the link. Will go for that if my B&Q trip doesn't pan out (Homebase=useless)
> 
> The acrylic wasn't too bad I thought. I tried a place I found in Cambridge and they were about the £30 mark without postage. The cost is for cut to size with polished edges; May have been a bit cheaper if I brought a single sheet and found a way to cut it myself.


I don't think b&q will be any good either for the acrylic cement, if it is though let us know mate!

The edge polishing is pretty easy. Get a mapp gas torch and just tickle the edge with it an it flattens the ridges, you can pick them up in catering shops and DIY stores. I read on line that you can actually do it with one of those wind proof lighters, the type with the flame that looks a bit like a jet flame? Total learning curve once you start looking at this stuff isn't it?!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

tensol 12 sucks (as house of spider find out) for any enclosures with any moisture at all, it doesnt form a pure bond, its like a mix of a bonding agent and adhesive and in the presence of moisture falls apart after a while.


the only thing that works 100% as far as water is concerned is dichloromethane (or whatever trade name you find it under)
no adhesive, just a pure bond between the two acrylic surfaces


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> tensol 12 sucks (as house of spider find out) for any enclosures with any moisture at all, it doesnt form a pure bond, its like a mix of a bonding agent and adhesive and in the presence of moisture falls apart after a while.
> 
> 
> the only thing that works 100% as far as water is concerned is dichloromethane (or whatever trade name you find it under)
> no adhesive, just a pure bond between the two acrylic surfaces


Damn, I had a sneaky feeling you might say something like that man! It should be ok for the drier enclosures though yes? I can always make my 12 x 8 arboreal in to a terrestrial enclosure for my GBB when it grows up!


Edit to add.... just looked on line and it is so much cheaper than tensol as well. I'm assuming it's the same stuff? It appears to be.

http://www.hindleys.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_717_733&products_id=314


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

as long as you dont overflow the water dish and you keep the humidity down.

to be honest DCM is cheap enough and a little goes a long long way

DCM

yup, same stuff

i get mine through where i used to work a fair bit cheaper.....well the last litre i got was free off the stores shelf and will last me years! lol


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hindleys do this one; Acrlyic Solvent

Damn postage is always a killer on these things tho. Works out £10 for a £3 product.


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> as long as you dont overflow the water dish and you keep the humidity down.
> 
> to be honest DCM is cheap enough and a little goes a long long way
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. One bottle of DCM ordered.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

VenomX51 said:


> Thanks for that. One bottle of DCM ordered.


Same same ha!

Anyone need any tensol 12......... :whistling2:

Cheers Steve. you've saved me a bit of cash these last couple of days!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Where did you get the hasp and staples from? I can only find alternative plastics and they want almost as much for delivery as they do for 10 hasp/staples. £34 in total. Seems a bit much to me.


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

kris74 said:


> Where did you get the hasp and staples from? I can only find alternative plastics and they want almost as much for delivery as they do for 10 hasp/staples. £34 in total. Seems a bit much to me.


That's where I got mine from. You have to contact them and get them to change the delivery on the invoice; I think it's £17 for courier by default, but they'll post it normal post for about £3 if you ask.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

VenomX51 said:


> That's where I got mine from. You have to contact them and get them to change the delivery on the invoice; I think it's £17 for courier by default, but they'll post it normal post for about £3 if you ask.


Aahh! I have the invoice and it is defaulted to City Link. I get on his case about it!

Cheers!


----------



## ZZfan (Feb 22, 2010)

I use dichloromethane too.

Hindleys do the hinges and hasps.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

ZZfan said:


> I use dichloromethane too.
> 
> Hindleys do the hinges and hasps.
> 
> image


Very nice!

Where do you get those vent though? All I can find on line are awful push fit plastic ones. I've tried searching with just about every prefix to vent that I can think of and get no results. Have they got a particular name?


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

kris74 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Where do you get those vent though? All I can find on line are awful push fit plastic ones. I've tried searching with just about every prefix to vent that I can think of and get no results. Have they got a particular name?


Try these? Shame they are black though.

Useful Items


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Try these? Shame they are black though.
> 
> Useful Items


Yer, I've seen those and not keen. I managed to find the mesh vents after some tinkering with wording. A place called SDS sell them but they're like a 5er each for 85mm ones. Very nice looking but I think a nifty drilled pattern would look just as good. I have a neat idea that I'm working on. Hopefully should be done by sunday if everything arrives in time :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

have you thought about looking for something totally obscure?

Something like speaker grills? ( these are only an idea )

Monacor SG-75 Fine Speaker Grill 3-Inch, 121950


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> have you thought about looking for something totally obscure?
> 
> Something like speaker grills? ( these are only an idea )
> 
> Monacor SG-75 Fine Speaker Grill 3-Inch, 121950


Those look ok for the price, I dare say you could get them in a range of finishes as well. Something to think about :2thumb: 

I think for my own tanks I might stretch to the ones from SDS as they really do look nice and would be a nice display tank but if I was to sell any tanks then I would probably just do it like HoS do it with plain drilled ventilation. 

Someone on here has a friend with a laser cutter and he had some some really nice ventilation done on his tanks. That would be ideal.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i bought some of the plastic push vents, they were named for under flashing vents for eves in houses.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Decorative panels and grills, extensive range of patterns and materials, including brass grilles, stainless steel grilles, aluminium grilles supplied for home diy and contractors to UK and overseas. Fast turnaround usually next day for stock.

i haven't looked at pricing but these do all sorts of pretty meshes.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

personally i prefer the drilled/waterjetted ventilation holes, i mean why go to all the expense and effort of an acrylic enclosure and then cut out 1/4 of the view with 'solid' coloured vents :2thumb:

obviously this is just my opinion : victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

just thought it might offer an extra option. if you want a pretty enclosure and are scared of splitting the acrylic then putting vents in is maybe a good idea?

i bought push fit plastic vents for my viv not for spids. lol.


----------



## ZZfan (Feb 22, 2010)

kris74 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Where do you get those vent though? All I can find on line are awful push fit plastic ones. I've tried searching with just about every prefix to vent that I can think of and get no results. Have they got a particular name?


Spent ages looking for suitable vents when I started building enclosures. The first ones were DIY builds using fine mesh bought from dartfrog and curtain rings - not exactly what I was looking for but did the job initially. 


















I eventually found what I was looking for in the US and imported 48 of them. The carriage cost and import tax is relatively steep so really only worth buying in bulk. 










Personally I love the look of the vents if you can find something with a slim enough edge. Anything chunky just spoils the overall look and limits your view of the inside. Keeping the vents to the sides and top of the enclosure is better.


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

One of the main advantage of a vent over drilling is time. My vents will have 53 holes each. 6 vents; 2 on each side + 2 on the top is over 300 holes to drill per tank. I can't see that being much fun...


----------



## ZZfan (Feb 22, 2010)

VenomX51 said:


> One of the main advantage of a vent over drilling is time. My vents will have 53 holes each. 6 vents; 2 on each side + 2 on the top is over 300 holes to drill per tank. I can't see that being much fun...


Totally agree. Plus I am a bit of a perfectionist and if some of the holes were spaced incorrectly I would look at the enclosure every day and quietly curse :cussing:.

I don't have a pillar drill either.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

those vents look really nice. 

might be worth all going in on a mass import of them?


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn it. My acrylic was delivered today while I was out. Can't collect it until Monday now.

Still, not got the DCM yet so couldn't do anything with it other than check I got the sizes right...


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Turns out it was the DCM delivered on Sat, but I've just been informed that the acrylic has arrived this morning.

So, providing I've got my measurements correct (really hope so), I can start to think about the drilling job now...

I've got a 3.2mm drill bit for my holes, but might look for something a bit smaller. Tho I suppose as long as they're not big enough for a cricket or spider leg to escape through, the bigger the better.

I'll get time for some test drills hopefully tomorrow night. Will post some piccies.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

My DCM came yesterday and I'm just about to start the drilling. As I'm off work all week I should have a nice couple done pretty soon. My only issue is the edging. I have nothing to polish them with so may just wet and dry them to a 2000 grit. I have seen somewhere that the DCM can be used for polishing but I wouldn't know where to start with that and as these cages are just for me then I can live with that.....MAPP gas torch on the shopping list this pay day though 8)


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Let me know how the drilling goes (and what drill bit you use)... From what I've read about it, just don't press too hard, and have a blank (bit of mdf or such) behind the acrylic so it doesn't snap, crackle and pop bits off when the drill comes out the other side.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

I'm using a 2mm bit. I have the holes spaced at 2cm apart on a 7 inch section of the panel. I'm just drilling by hand, no guide or anything but the perspex is clamped up in my work bench. Should be a good job and I'll use this 1st piece as a jig to get the other sides done


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok, so my plans fell through and i got time to do the drilling tonight. I used a drill press and a 3mm HSS drill bit (90p from ScrewFix)

I printed off templates for drilling that I made and taped them in place on the acrylic. I faffed about a bit with a runner to guide the acrylic while drilling but int he end just done it by eye, which was so much quicker.

I used a high speed setting on the drill, and had a bit of thick mdf underneath the acrylic (offcuts from making my gluing rig). Had no problems drilling, and got nice clean holes. Hooray!

Next job, gluing...

Here's some pics (the perspex looks opaque because it's still got the protective film on it)


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

I like those vent patterns. I just went with lines of holes as I wasn't feeling inspired to do anything else! I like the big drill press man, wish I had access to one of those babys, would make the job so much easier. Do you have a needle to apply DCM? I just have an old cat syringe but no needle, should be ok though. I'm not gluing tonight, going to finish up tomorrow also :2thumb:


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, the drill press made the job quick and easy (thanks to my neoighbor for lending it to me). It still took just over an hour tho to do all 6 vents (but some of that was experimenting with test pieces). 

Can't wait to get the protection off and see what it actually looks like, but I can wait until I'm ready to glue...

You'll have to upload some pics when you get yours done.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

VenomX51 said:


> Yeah, the drill press made the job quick and easy (thanks to my neoighbor for lending it to me). It still took just over an hour tho to do all 6 vents (but some of that was experimenting with test pieces).
> 
> Can't wait to get the protection off and see what it actually looks like, but I can wait until I'm ready to glue...
> 
> You'll have to upload some pics when you get yours done.


No doubt mate. I got a couple of chips on my holes as the bit of wood I was using as a drill platform was bowed. Didn't realise until I took the protective wrapper off! I polished the edges with 800 grit, was going to go to 2000 but the 800 looks more than good enough, I was quite surprised at the final result. Not even sure what I'm going to put in it either as all my bigger t's are pretty settled. I might jump in for a s/a arboreal just for the crack.....


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, I'm in the same boat with nothing to actually put in it yet. Was considering getting one of the s/a Pokies currently on TSS, but that might depend on if they still have them come next pay day.

Other than that, I could just wait a few years until my P.irmnia is big enough


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

I have a 4 inch P.irminia that I coulld pop in there however I haven't seen the bugger since I put it in to its sweet jar ha. Webbed up the top and bottom of the bark tube last week and been there ever since. I can just see it through the web, seems ok but not doing much.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Got mine finished this morning......

I need to work on my measurements as I didn't figure that I'd need to take 5mm off the edges of two sides. Other than that and a mishap on one of the hinges I think it went well. A couple of lessons learnt but not bad for a 1st effort!








































On the top of the tank you can see some run over on the glue. Any way of tidying this up?


----------



## Kif (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks sweet, bet drilling the holes took a while ?


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Kif said:


> Looks sweet, bet drilling the holes took a while ?


Aye, was a royal pain in the bum but there was nowt better to do that day. 

I have nothing to put in it now either apart from a holed up Psalmo that I'm reluctant to disturb in case it decides to chin me :whistling2:


----------



## Pookie Bear (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice work, Kris. 

Make sure you share any tips for those of us who have yet to embark on this particular endeavour


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Pookie Bear said:


> Nice work, Kris.
> 
> Make sure you share any tips for those of us who have yet to embark on this particular endeavour


Aye, remember to take off the extra when putting boxes together. Total schoolboy error but easily rectified!

Cheers, Just waiting for the OP to finish up on his. Should look a good deal better than this


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, that's good timing. I just finished mine too (images at the end). The gluing; what a fun and satisfying job that was, beats the hell out of drilling holes any day. 

I used a brush in the end, which done a fine job. How was the syringe?

So, I made 2 schoolboy errors. The bottom front section, I glued to the top. D'oh! hadn't realised until I was positioning the hinges and noticed the vent holes were on the bottom. Easily rectified with some brute force and re-gluing. Tho I do have to try and polish the edges up where it was glued (a job I will probably never get round to doing tbh)

Second error was gluing the hinge on the side, I had a dribble of DCM which left a thin run on the perspex. that should buff out fairly well, and it's on the side so not too bothered (hey, it's my first one, things like that build character)

I did debate a bottom hinge like yours Kris foir a while, but couldn't make my mind up so went for a side hinged door.

So here's the pics, and roll on the next one


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

VenomX51 said:


> Well, that's good timing. I just finished mine too (images at the end). The gluing; what a fun and satisfying job that was, beats the hell out of drilling holes any day.
> 
> I used a brush in the end, which done a fine job. How was the syringe?
> 
> ...



I was going for the side hinge as well but because of the miscalculation I couldn't get it to hold in place to glue so used that same brute force to remove the hinge and put them on the bottom. I got a few bits of over run on the glue but as you say, I'll probably not get round to removing it either!

Good effort though, I'm dead chuffed with mine. Just need to do my 8x8x8 now


----------



## Pookie Bear (Jun 21, 2011)

VenomX51 said:


> Well, that's good timing. I just finished mine too (images at the end). The gluing; what a fun and satisfying job that was, beats the hell out of drilling holes any day.
> 
> I used a brush in the end, which done a fine job. How was the syringe?
> 
> ...


Excellent effort. The pair of you have given me much to think about


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

they look really good! you would never notice the errors unless they were pointed out and you shouted "it's there! there i tell you!!"

for me personally i would never have the patience to drill all those :censor: holes. i think it would be vents all the way for me.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Great job! Nice one:no1:



VenomX51 said:


> Well, that's good timing. I just finished mine too (images at the end). The gluing; what a fun and satisfying job that was, beats the hell out of drilling holes any day.
> 
> I used a brush in the end, which done a fine job. How was the syringe?
> 
> ...


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok, so it's been a few weeks since the completion of the tank and I've noticed another problem.

I used a single hasp that I attached half way along the edge of the door. This single bonding point in the middle has caused the perspex, over the last couple of weeks, to bow about the centre.

There's now a 4-5mm gap at the top and bottom between the warped door and the edges of the tank, and the bowing is putting extra pressure through the hinges when it's closed, so they'll possibly pop off at some point.

So next build I'll be using 2 hasps placed at the top and bottom of the door to hopefully prevent this warping, and I think I'll buy a new door piece the next time I buy some acrylic.


----------



## Pookie Bear (Jun 21, 2011)

Have you considered using metal hinges and hasp/staples? 

I was thinking that if you could bond good stainless steel fittings to the acrylic, it might look just as nice as acrylic ones and they might be a bit cheaper - especially if you need to replace them (they're expensive enough!). 

What thickness plastic are you using? Do you think the bowing is due to the placement of the fittings, or is it warping due to heat?


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Pookie Bear said:


> Have you considered using metal hinges and hasp/staples?
> 
> I was thinking that if you could bond good stainless steel fittings to the acrylic, it might look just as nice as acrylic ones and they might be a bit cheaper - especially if you need to replace them (they're expensive enough!).
> 
> What thickness plastic are you using? Do you think the bowing is due to the placement of the fittings, or is it warping due to heat?


I'm using 5mm acrylic. I think when the bonding solution for the hasp was put on in the middle of the long edge of the acrylic sheet, it's caused an area on just one side of the acrylic to be at a different tension to the rest of the sheet (shrinkage or expansion, either would do it), causing it to develop a bend over time.

The tank's not had any exposure to heat, so it's certainly not that; It's just been sat in my living room since I built it.

Still, a learning experience...


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

If you take into consideration the time involved, cost of materials, add the mistakes and less than perfect finish. then a HoS has to be the answer. If you like diy fair enough, very interesting thread.Pete


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

PAB said:


> If you take into consideration the time involved, cost of materials, add the mistakes and less than perfect finish. then a HoS has to be the answer. If you like diy fair enough, very interesting thread.Pete


I think if you're just making 1 or two then you're probably right. But once you make that first prototype and get the mistakes out of the way, you're then set up to make professional looking 8*8*12's for £30 in 30 mins (damn drilling!). And the finish is just as good as any acrylic tanks you may buy.

If you plan on making more than one enclosure, then the little bit of effort making the mitre box and ordering the mats is well worth it imo.


----------

